# V-Cube 4



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2013)

Posted on KV's FB page.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 3, 2013)

why is it pillowed?


----------



## Skullush (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder if you have to mod it to oblivion


----------



## panyan (Jan 3, 2013)

ooh interesting


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

I wander if it's like the 6x6 also I want a Cubic one. Also how closely did they match the patent design? Is it like the YJ 4x4?



vcuber13 said:


> why is it pillowed?



A while back shortly after the v-cube 2x2 announcement someone suggested to make the v-cube 2x2-6x6 in cubic and pillowed.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

Woop. Now all I need is a release date for the black plastic cubic one.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 3, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> Posted on KV's FB page.



Where is that at?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2013)

Let's hope it doesn't suck like all the others.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Where is that at?



facebook.com/kverdes


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 3, 2013)

I must get that 4x4!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> I must get that 4x4!!!



+1 agreed I want to see how it stands up to the SS 4x4.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to see how it stands up to the SS 4x4.



How about how it stands up to a konsta+florian modded shengshou is the real question.

Do we have a release date yet?


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

Ya i want to know a release date! It looks cool but ya the real question is how it stands up to SS 4x4!

i am soooo curious as to the mechanism!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

InfiniCuber said:


> ah ok that makes sense.... i am soooo curious as to the mechanism!



Same thing. Also is the same as the YJ 4x4 AKA KO V-cube 4x4 that was first made 4 years ago.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone is expecting anything good of this cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I don't understand why anyone is expecting anything good of this cube.



I am and I hope it's good


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 3, 2013)

Does it have to be pillowed? I would like to see the mechanism of it.


----------



## panyan (Jan 3, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I don't understand why anyone is expecting anything good of this cube.



I dont understand why anyone is judging a product that hasnt even been released to the public yet.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 3, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I don't understand why anyone is expecting anything good of this cube.



We only can hope really. There aren't any 4x4's that are good without heavy modding. I love my modded SS and all, but it took forever to mod. If v-cubes can truly make an awesome 4x4 that doesn't need modding would be great!!! I mean my hopes aren't too high, because it IS v-cubes after all... all I can do is hope for the best!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Does it have to be pillowed? I would like to see the mechanism of it.



Why is everyone asking about why pillowed this is why. A while back shortly after the v-cube 2x2 announcement someone suggested to make the v-cube 2x2-6x6 in cubic and pillowed.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dunno if it can compete with the Shengshou.

Hope its better than the others though.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Why is everyone asking about why pillowed this is why. A while back shortly after the v-cube 2x2 announcement someone suggested to make the v-cube 2x2-6x6 in cubic and pillowed.



So shouldn't there also be a cubic version as well?


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah not excited for this cube at all, I'm thinking its going to turn out like the V3 did, a piece of trash.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> So shouldn't there also be a cubic version as well?



There will be. V-cubes know that speedcubers make up at least some of their market, and so they will make a cubic one as well as a pillowed. Just like they have done for the V-2 and V-3.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 3, 2013)

is this legit?? i am very intrigued!


----------



## Owen (Jan 3, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Yeah not excited for this cube at all, I'm thinking its going to turn out like the V3 did, a piece of trash.



Since when was the V3 a piece of trash?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

from the FB post of the picture:
Konstantinos Verdes It does not click. It has the quality of the V2, V3 and V5. It will be out soon and a flat version will follow. It weighs 157g.

*It does not click.*


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

Owen said:


> Since when was the V3 a piece of trash?



its not but the mech is so close to the Guhong and looks so different from the Patent pics


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> its not but the mech is so close to the Guhong and looks so different from the Patent pics



Did you know that a while back accusations were the other way round


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Did you know that a while back accusations were the other way round



Yes and I own both the Guhong and V-cube 3x3


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 3, 2013)

D:


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 3, 2013)

Owen said:


> Since when was the V3 a piece of trash?


It locks up a ton, is too sluggish, and has weird turning. I don't know of any decently fast cuber that uses that cube today, they use some other cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> It locks up a ton, is too sluggish, and has weird turning. I don't know of any decently fast cuber that uses that cube today, they use some other cube.








Also at my last comp I saw someone using a V-cube 3x3.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 3, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> It locks up a ton, is too sluggish, and has weird turning. I don't know of any decently fast cuber that uses that cube today, they use some other cube.



I think there might be some confusion between the v-cube 3 and the shengshou 4x4 v3 here.

anyway, I'm looking forward to this cube. If it's good i'll get it (obviously)
And everyone asking why it's only in pillowed, the cubic version is obviously going to come out. This is just like how the 2x2 and 3x3 came out in pillowed and cubic versions.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 3, 2013)

I really am just so sad about this. Verdes should be focusing on big cubes.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I really am just so sad about this. Verdes should be focusing on big cubes.



And yet no-one has made a perfect 4x4 yet. Also, this then completes the set up to 7x7. They will get less profit from the higher order cubes because the market will be smaller for them, just like how the 4x4 market is smaller than the 3x3 market. This will allow them to make the bigger cubes quicker, since they will have more money to spend on new products.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 3, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> And yet no-one has made a perfect 4x4 yet.


Perfect? Is there any cube which is perfect?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Perfect? Is there any cube which is perfect?



I think he means on with no lockups and good corner cutting without modding


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder if it's going to look like a shengshou.... probably won't get it. I love my modded v3


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I wonder if it's going to look like a shengshou.... probably won't get it. I love my modded v3



Ill buy it once I see a demo/solve video of it I wander if Zemdegs is going to be a tester of the 4x4


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting. I can't wait for it's release and the reviews, but I'm not going to put high expectations for it. People get disappointed when a cube doesn't come out the way they thought it would. 

I hope the price is at least decent though.


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2013)

This cube *WILL* suck ass. The KO YJ cube sucked really hard so I doubt this will be a lot better.



Andreaillest said:


> I hope the price is at least decent though.



I will put money on it being over $30.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> This cube *WILL* suck ass. The KO YJ cube sucked really hard so I doubt this will be a lot better.



The KO YJ 7x7 and 5x5 suck ass as well, but the actual V-cube ones are great. Anyway, there is no way to know for now. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The KO YJ 7x7 and 5x5 suck ass as well, but the actual V-cube ones are great. Anyway, there is no way to know for now. We'll just have to wait and see.



Wrong I love my Mini YJ 5x5 thats a KO v-cube 5x5 but a bit locky and nothing that bad. Also it was $20 cheaper.


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The KO YJ 7x7 and 5x5 suck ass as well, but the actual V-cube ones are great. Anyway, there is no way to know for now. We'll just have to wait and see.



We can assume it will if they didn't fix the misalignment issue. I bet it will turn well but I doubt they did a thing for the misalignments.



Michael Womack said:


> Wrong I love my Mini YJ 5x5 thats a KO v-cube 5x5 but a bit locky and nothing that bad. Also it was $20 cheaper.



I only know of one person who is sub 1:30 who uses some YJ 5x5 and that is ubercuber. Most people think it sucks.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> This cube *WILL* suck ass.


Finally someone who agrees with me.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm guessing it will be half as good as a Sheng Shou 4X4 and twice the price.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> We can assume it will if they didn't fix the misalignment issue. I bet it will turn well but I doubt they did a thing for the misalignments.



Just wait for the demo video.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 4, 2013)

This cube is going to fail.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> This cube is going to fail.



Did the v-cube 7x7 fail? No, it did not nether did the other v-cubes besides the 6x6.


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Just wait for the demo video.



STOP RIDDING V-CUBE'S THROBBING CO... opps.

There are children on this forum.



Michael Womack said:


> Did the v-cube 7x7 fail? No, it did not nether did the other v-cubes besides the 6x6.



Both the V2 and V3 failed miserably.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> STOP RIDDING V-CUBE'S THROBBING CO... opps.
> 
> There are children on this forum.
> 
> ...



How did the 2x2 fail? It was the first 2x2 that can cut corners more then 45 degrees.


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> How did the 2x2 fail? It was the first 2x2 that can cut corners more then 45 degrees.



The sluggishness, how the shells scraped against the screws, you couldn't loosen it enough, and the price.

and you should *NEVER* need that much corner cutting.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> The sluggishness, how the shells scraped against the screws, you couldn't loosen it enough, and the price.
> 
> and you should *NEVER* need that much corner cutting.



V-cubes always had a problem with the price.


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> V-cubes always had a problem with the price.



For no reason at all.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> For no reason at all.



I know right its like $12 for one cube with $15 shipping on V-cubes.com but some other places sells them for $12 with free shipping.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2013)

My opinion in a nutshell.

If it has an ss like mech, it might be good.
If it has an x cube type mech, it'll suck balls.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> My opinion in a nutshell.
> 
> If it has an ss like mech, it might be good.
> If it has an x cube type mech, it'll suck balls.



True But the X-cube Mech is very similar to the SS 6x6.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> This cube *WILL* suck ass.





MaeLSTRoM said:


> *It does not click.*



..


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> ..



I wander if the middle layer lockups are fixed.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 4, 2013)

all of my 4x4s have broken so far so im not going to buy an expensive one just to have a corner snap off.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> all of my 4x4s have broken so far so im not going to buy an expensive one just to have a corner snap off.



What 4x4s were they and how did they break?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What 4x4s were they and how did they break?


lan lan, maru, qj, and rubiks. my lan lan, maru and qj had the corner pieces snap off from the stocks because i was turning it aggressively. i broke my rubik's by trying to disassemble it incorrectly, but that's no fault of the cube..


----------



## Czery (Jan 4, 2013)

V Cube was once the go to brand for all big cubes. Nowadays, it's not really the same. It's pretty much been downfall since the release of the V2.

The only reason I would ever buy another v cube will be to complete my set of V cubes. (too expensive)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> V Cube was once the go to brand for all big cubes. Nowadays, it's not really the same. It's pretty much been downfall since the release of the V2.
> 
> The only reason I would ever buy another v cube will be to complete my set of V cubes. (too expensive)



Thats what Crazybadcuber sayed also. Without v-cubes there would have been no SS, or Dayan cubes.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> lan lan, maru, qj, and rubiks. my lan lan, maru and qj had the corner pieces snap off from the stocks because i was turning it aggressively. i broke my rubik's by trying to disassemble it incorrectly, but that's no fault of the cube..


Looks like someone needs a ShengShou =)


Michael Womack said:


> Thats what Crazybadcuber sayed also. Without v-cubes there would have been no SS, or Dayan cubes.


Cyoubx said this first, actually.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> I only know of one person who is sub 1:30 who uses some YJ 5x5 and that is ubercuber. Most people think it sucks.



I _can_ sub-1:30 with my YJ 5x5, but I currently use an SS as my main, have for quite awhile now.


----------



## supersede (Jan 4, 2013)

This is awesome, hope can be use for speed solving.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 4, 2013)

Womack got banned :O

also, I most likely won't get this cube until there's review, and even then, a shengshou will probably be cheaper.


----------



## supersede (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone owns the V4 please give a short description about its performance.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm quite excited for this cube, I havent exactly tried ALL 4x4s but I have tried a Maru and a SS 4x4(both modded and not modded), an they just didnt cut it for me personally, I just didnt like the feel of them. so hopefully if this cube is what I'm hoping for, and the price isnt TOO excessive, I'll buy this for myself. Does anyone have an idea on when the cube will come out? And/or be available on Amazon?


----------



## applemobile (Jan 4, 2013)

panyan said:


> I dont understand why anyone is judging a product that hasnt even been released to the public yet.



It's called learning from experience.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> It's called learning from experience.



But you can't judge an unpredictable experience. You know as well as I do that there are multiple factors that go into making a cube good or bad, and V-Cubes has had both comparatively profitable and comparatively unprofitable releases.


----------



## Xishem (Jan 4, 2013)

I think it's unfortunate how much bad rep the cube is getting even before it's release.

I'll probably end up getting it at some point, but the price will determine WHEN I do that -- Hoping for ~$20, but I don't see that happening ):.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2013)

Xishem said:


> I think it's unfortunate how much bad rep the cube is getting even before it's release.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting it at some point, but the price will determine WHEN I do that -- Hoping for ~$20, but I don't see that happening ):.



That is another kicker. Not only will it have to compete performance wise, the price is gonna have to match up (something the v-cube 3 failed at)


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> But you can't judge an unpredictable experience. You know as well as I do that there are multiple factors that go into making a cube good or bad, and V-Cubes has had both comparatively profitable and comparatively unprofitable releases.



First sensible post in the whole thread imho. Lets wait and see before complaining how bad and expensive it is. I think the V-3 was not great and the V-5 really good so... no idea 

Just keep an eye out on KV's fb page and update it here instead of trashing the whole thread with wild pointless discussions I'd say.


----------



## o2gulo (Jan 4, 2013)

Do we have an estimate price here already? My internet is being s***ty and I didn't backread all the pages. lol


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 4, 2013)

Not at the moment


----------



## tx789 (Jan 4, 2013)

It will be out early February like the v2 and 3 and will be like the 6x6 ( at least that's my prediction) and will cost a lot maybe as much as $40 (NZD)


----------



## Meep (Jan 4, 2013)

tx789 said:


> It will be out early February like the v2 and 3 and will be like the 6x6 ( at least that's my prediction) and will cost a lot maybe as much as $40 (NZD)



He already implied that it won't be like the 6x6:

_"It does not click. It has the quality of the V2, V3 and V5."_


----------



## balloon6610 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope it does not stiff as a v cube 5 out of the box.


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> There will be. V-cubes know that speedcubers make up at least some of their market, and so they will make a cubic one as well as a pillowed. Just like they have done for the V-2 and V-3.



Interesting, since every single place that sells V-cube 3x3-s in Estonia only offers pillowed versions of 2x2 and 3x3, only 5x5-s seem to be cubic.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 4, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> Interesting, since every single place that sells V-cube 3x3-s in Estonia only offers pillowed versions of 2x2 and 3x3, only 5x5-s seem to be cubic.



Then order direct from V-cubes like most people do. It's just that those products would be the ones that the shop gets better sales on, so they'll stock them.


----------



## HEART (Jan 4, 2013)

Meep said:


> He already implied that it won't be like the 6x6:
> 
> _"It does not click. *It has the quality of the V2, V3 and V5*."_



So it's 2/3 terrible and 1/3 decent?


----------



## Meep (Jan 4, 2013)

HEART said:


> So it's 2/3 terrible and 1/3 decent?



A *4x4* that turns like the V2/V3 might actually be pretty good. At least, comparing to the ones I've tried.


----------



## RubiXer (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope it's adjustable.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2013)

speaking of price, and i could be totally wrong here. (im using amazon.com's price btw). the v-cube 3 new on amazon is ~$15, right? and the v-cube 5 new on amazon is ~$35, right? so, unless the v-cube 4 costs more money to make than a v-cube 5. its safe to say that the cube will be between $15-$35 dollars right? im guessing, just a random number here, that the v-cube 4 will be around $25( on amazon that is) anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 4, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> speaking of price, and i could be totally wrong here. (im using amazon.com's price btw). the v-cube 3 new on amazon is ~$15, right? and the v-cube 5 new on amazon is ~$35, right? so, unless the v-cube 4 costs more money to make than a v-cube 5. its safe to say that the cube will be between $15-$35 dollars right? im guessing, just a random number here, that the v-cube 4 will be around $25( on amazon that is) anyone agree/disagree?


My guess is that it will be around $40 for a few weeks, then drop down to $20.
But hey, what do I know.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> My guess is that it will be around $40 for a few weeks, then drop down to $20.
> But hey, what do I know.



because i have no experience buying v-cube products when they're brand new. is that usually what happens? what you suggested?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 4, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> because i have no experience buying v-cube products when they're brand new. is that usually what happens? what you suggested?


The only time that didn't happen was with the V2.


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 4, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Then order direct from V-cubes like most people do. It's just that those products would be the ones that the shop gets better sales on, so they'll stock them.


I bet those shops ordered them randomly or thought those were "cooler" or "special" because they never stocked the cubic ones. I have a pillowed 3x3 and it isn't half bad, actually, but the pillowed one makes the turning harder and normal cubes feel kind of hollow after using. It is exceptionally smooth, though, wish other cubes were like that.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 5, 2013)

I would stick to a shengshou. This is going to be much more expensive and it's probably not going to be better.


----------



## Meep (Jan 5, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> because i have no experience buying v-cube products when they're brand new. is that usually what happens? what you suggested?



When the V5, V6, and V7 first came out, their prices were 25, 39, and 48 euros respectively. Should note that they didn't have much competition/pressure from other companies to have cheaper products for these at the time.

IIRC V-Cubes' prices were always sort of proportional to size. That is, a larger size would be more expensive than a smaller one and vice-versa, like you're guessing. I don't know what the V4 mechanism looks like, but I'd guess it'd be at most 20 euros (The V5 is 18.45 euros at the moment).


----------



## speedcubingman (Jan 5, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I really am just so sad about this. Verdes should be focusing on big cubes.



you are kidding right, people (me) have been waiting for this for years.



Michael Womack said:


> How did the 2x2 fail? It was the first 2x2 that can cut corners more then 45 degrees.



corner cutting doesn't determine how good a cube is, as long as it doesn't overshoot, then it doesn't need more than 5-15 degrees.


----------



## Winston Yang (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks similar to the QJ 4x4 pillowed.


----------



## StephenC (Jan 5, 2013)

I kind of expected that V-cubes would try to release a 10x10, since all of the other puzzles in their list of patents have already been produced by other companies.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 5, 2013)

Winston Yang said:


> Looks similar to the QJ 4x4 pillowed.



On the outside, of course.
On the inside, most definitely not. I'll stick to the assumption that Verdes Innovations will stick to its patents.


----------



## EMI (Jan 5, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> On the outside, of course.
> On the inside, most definitely not. I'll stick to the assumption that Verdes Innovations will stick to its patents.



Like they did with their 3x3? 
and, btw, Verdes said the cube won't click so it is, at least a bit, different from the patent


----------



## tx789 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.v-cubes.com/pdf/European_patent.pdf

The patent



V-cube is going to follow it (at least it's very likey) but how are the going to make it not click (pi mod?)


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 5, 2013)

tx789 said:


> http://www.v-cubes.com/pdf/European_patent.pdf
> 
> The patent
> 
> ...


Uh oh. looks reminicent of a SS... patent issues are to come i think


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 5, 2013)

The v cube patent is older than SS. The latter is the knock off, not the other way around


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> The v cube patent is older than SS. The latter is the knock off, not the other way around



That is true without the V-cube Mech the ss 4x4 would never been out or the mec would of been like the eastsheen or rubik's mech.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 5, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Uh oh. looks reminicent of a SS... patent issues are to come i think



Their 4x4 in the patent looks like a shengshou v2 since in the v3 they added extra plastic it might just be a ss 4x4 mech like the v3 was (v-cube 3)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Their 4x4 in the patent looks like a shengshou v2



Also the newer v4 4x4 without the same type of core and the corner bass is different same with the internal edges


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 5, 2013)

The Shengshou v2 looks like that patent, more likely


----------



## tx789 (Jan 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Also the newer v4 4x4 without the same type of core and the corner bass is different same with the internal edges



Shengshou is a v-cube knockoff at least the shengshou 4x4 v1 and 2 (infact the v1 edges are more like the patent, see)[/URL


You could also say v-cube inspired


Still if v--cube didn't exist there would be no 6x6+ and 5x5's would be bad (eastsheen,rubik)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 6, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Still if v--cube didn't exist there would be no 6x6+ and 5x5's would be bad (eastsheen,rubik)



Not necessary, someone else would have certainly figured it out.


----------



## Daniel H (Jan 6, 2013)

i think they will offer a pillow and regular cube. because the v 6 is not pillowed


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys, I think there is a little misconception of the role that V-Cubes had in revolutionizing cubing.
When you say, "Without V-Cube", this does not mean that V-Cube inspired this cube. This cube stole from the V-Cube patent. 
The linear mechanism (V Mech) is a simple solution to many building issues. Linear is not only used on nxnxn's, but on other's too, like the 4x4x6 or the 3x3x4. 
To say that SS is not a theft of linear is just a blatant lie. Yes, they have slight differences here and there. But it is still the same.

A good example of a non linear nxnxn is the Dayan 4x4. This uses a buildup over a 2x2x2. It is a completely new mechanism, with no clear theft from V Mech. 
This just goes to show that linear is not the only option for big cubes. SS and others should be working towards a new, even better mech than just linear. Remember, this mechanism is OLD. The reason it is so common is that its easy to design, easy to make, and easy to adapt.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 6, 2013)

Well said rubixwiz031 :tu


----------



## TimMc (Jan 6, 2013)

This is great news for new cubers who can't order online.

They currently have a choice between Rubik's Revenge and Eastsheen 4x4 from local puzzle and toy stores.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> A good example of a non linear nxnxn is the Dayan 4x4. This uses a buildup over a 2x2x2. It is a completely new mechanism



Lol, I'll take it you haven't seen a Rubik's brand 4x4 then?


----------



## Erik (Jan 6, 2013)

Rubik's s***, Dayan actually made a very good cube without the V-Cube mechanism.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 6, 2013)

If this cube is under $30, I will probably get it (when it's available from somewhere that will ship it for less than the price of the cube itself).


----------



## LNZ (Jan 6, 2013)

I will buy a V-Cube 4 anyway as I believe in V-Cubes and what they do.

I like solving 4x4 cubes a lot and already own 3 Eastsheen 4x4's, 2 QJ 4x4 cubes and two Shengshou 4x4 cubes.

And if you have not done so yet, visit the twistypuzzles forums ans read their thread about the V-Cube 4. Ii is quite an interesting thread.

And remember, don't judge the V-Cube 4 until you've seen real reviews of the product. It might just be true that the V-Cube 4 could possibly be the best 4x4 cube ever made afrer all.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dene said:


> Lol, I'll take it you haven't seen a Rubik's brand 4x4 then?


I didn't say it was the only one, I just used it as an example.


----------



## EMI (Jan 6, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Linear is not only used on nxnxn's, but on other's too, like (...) the 3x3x4.


False  The 3x3x4 is using the standard 3x3x3 design, you can't tell me it uses the V-cube design 



rubixwiz031 said:


> I didn't say it was the only one, I just used it as an example.


I think what he or she meant is that the Dayan mechanism builds up on the original Revenge cube. Which is true in a way.


----------



## Slayer (Jan 6, 2013)

TimMc said:


> This is great news for new cubers who can't order online.
> 
> They currently have a choice between Rubik's Revenge and Eastsheen 4x4 from local puzzle and toy stores.
> 
> Tim.


So you actually could get it at like toys r us . I don't need to I'm just curious.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2013)

TimMc said:


> This is great news for new cubers who can't order online.
> 
> They currently have a choice between Rubik's Revenge and Eastsheen 4x4 from local puzzle and toy stores.
> 
> Tim.



When was the last time you saw a very very very popular toy store selling all the Rubik's brand puzzles at one and same with the eastsheen cubes.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> When was the last time you saw a very very very popular toy store selling all the Rubik's brand puzzles at one and same with the eastsheen cubes.



i've personally never even seen a store selling any eastsheen cubes... which stores sell eastsheen cubes?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> i've personally never even seen a store selling any eastsheen cubes... which stores sell eastsheen cubes?



Borders bookstore before they went out of business.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 6, 2013)

EMI said:


> False  The 3x3x4 is using the standard 3x3x3 design, you can't tell me it uses the V-cube design


Uh no. The 3x3x4 uses linear. A 3x3x4 can't use a 3x3x3 mech for obvious reasons.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Uh no. The 3x3x4 uses linear. A 3x3x4 can't use a 3x3x3 mech for obvious reasons.



Don't forget the 3x3x2 Th first cuboid it didn't use the v-cube mech the first on was made 20 years before v-cubes.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 7, 2013)

LNZ said:


> And if you have not done so yet, visit the twistypuzzles forums ans read their thread about the V-Cube 4. Ii is quite an interesting thread.



all I got from it was that CrazyBadCuber doesn't really like speedsolving forums, and he voluntarily deleted his account on twistypuzzles again. 

In all seriousness though, it was somewhat interesting, and they bring up pretty good points.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2013)

uniacto said:


> all I got from it was that CrazyBadCuber doesn't really like speedsolving forums, and he voluntarily deleted his account on twistypuzzles again.
> 
> In all seriousness though, it was somewhat interesting, and they bring up pretty good points.



LOLs on that BTW If this 4x4 is better then we expected with no clicking I would see next years V-cube being a better non-clicking v-cube 6x6 like what they should have made in the first place.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2013)

Just going to summarize the obvious:
White and pillowed make V-Cubes cool and attractive. But because speedcubers pay good money for black and square V-Cubes also makes those.
V-Cubes are expensive and take quite some time to break in.
V5 was the best 5 for a long time and still some people prefer it.
V6 and V7 were the only 6 and 7 for a long time, but 6 was never any good and never got fixed and we never saw a round one that was "promised" as well.
V2 and V3 are "also runs". They came far too late and aren't particularly good.
V8-V11.........I am still waiting for them. Round/Cubical, White/Black, all of them.
and none of that gives us any information about the V4 so we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Just going to summarize the obvious:
> White and pillowed make V-Cubes cool and attractive. But because speedcubers pay good money for black and square V-Cubes also makes those.
> V-Cubes are expensive and take quite some time to break in.
> V5 was the best 5 for a long time and still some people prefer it.
> ...



I agree also the V-cube companie revolutionized how we think of the Rubik's cube mech and it made alot of cubes to be possable to be made like the 6x6 on up and the higher order dodecahedrons like the gigaminx and petaminx.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not gonna bother with all the quoting but...

-The 3x3x2 has many mechs, such as groove, spindle, or linear.

-CrazyBadCuber was on Twisty Puzzles a while ago, then flipped out when someone started a conversation. Basically, he stated his opinion on something (don't remember what), and when someone responded, saying something along the lines of "CrazyBadCuber, your argument makes sense, but I think that...", he basically said that he was so sick of not being able to state his opinion without being attacked. He came back to Twisty Puzzles about a month ago, but re-deleted his account a few days ago for the same reason.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2013)

On the topic of the mech on epoisde 16 of Cubecast with Frank Morris as guest he said v-cube went through 10-12 versions and the one he tested in 2005? The middle layer was completely smooth but after 3 days it was very, very loose.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-CUBE/23115339517?ref=stream

From the V-cube FB page:

"V-CUBE It will be out before end of this month! Flat version will follow as well! Cost will be 20€."

"V-CUBE MeMyselfAndPi [...] we will send you one next week so that you will be the first one!"


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just FYI, the pillowed version is illegal http://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3h1


----------



## uniacto (Jan 7, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-CUBE/23115339517?ref=stream
> 
> From the V-cube FB page:
> 
> ...



that's around 27 dollars... Hm. maybe


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-CUBE/23115339517?ref=stream
> 
> From the V-cube FB page:
> 
> ...



I thought Zemdegs was going to be the tester but Hey MM&PI cool cause he was the one who fixed the V-cube 6x6.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought Zemdegs was going to be the tester but Hey MM&PI cool cause he was the one who fixed the V-cube 6x6.



I think that's probably why he was chosen. There may be more than one tester though, he's just one of them for certain.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought Zemdegs was going to be the tester but Hey MM&PI cool cause he was the one who fixed the V-cube 6x6.



hopefully if th cube isnt as good as people hope, MM&PI will think of a mod for it in no time. that'd be really cool.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> hopefully if th cube isnt as good as people hope, MM&PI will think of a mod for it in no time. that'd be really cool.



Since he is the first person getting it, it sounds as though it follows the patent but is pre-pi-modded (the mod is in the mech like a shengshou).


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 8, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Since he is the first person getting it, it sounds as though it follows the patent but is pre-pi-modded (the mod is in the mech like a shengshou).



So there could be a V-cube VS SS Patent war?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So there could be a V-cube VS SS Patent war?


There is no "war" to happen between the two. V-Cube has a patent, ShengShou doesn't. All of ShengShou's cubes are very slight variations on the V-Cube patent. This is so it cannot be called a direct copy of the patent. An example of a direct copy is the YuXin 11x11x11.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 8, 2013)

From the twistypuzzles thread, V-Cubes will release a cubic V-Cube 4 after the pillowed one is out first.

And memyselfandpi's mod is built in to the X-Cube 4 and all the even order Shengshou (ie 4x4, 6x6, 8x8) cubes.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 8, 2013)

LNZ said:


> From the twistypuzzles thread, V-Cubes will release a cubic V-Cube 4 *after *the pillowed one is out first.
> 
> And memyselfandpi's mod is built in to the X-Cube 4 and all the even order Shengshou (ie 4x4, 6x6, 8x8) cubes.



any idea how long after?


----------



## LNZ (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know. Only V-Cubes know.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 8, 2013)

well i guess all we can do now is wait. but as soon as the cubic one comes out to the general public, i am definitley getting it!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 8, 2013)

I highly doubt that there will be any delay between the release of the 4b and the 4a.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2013)

15 more days till they come out


----------



## lex (Apr 1, 2013)

*V-cube 4 flat!*

http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16204

http://imgur.com/buHLdqS


----------



## CubeorCubes (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## KrisM (Apr 1, 2013)

Hah. Funny, I just got the e-mail too. Beat me to it!


----------



## parsa (Apr 1, 2013)

did anyone here buy it?


----------



## Tenaji (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone have any idea of how big the cube will be? I might grab one to try it out but I also want to buy stickers for the cube. Just not too sure on size...


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought the flat black DIY one and now I wait forever and hope I won't be bitterly disappointed. I hoping for smooth and quiet and probably more corner cutting than it can actually do. Thanks for pointing out it was available.

If no one else has posted measurements and a review by the time I receive mine I'll let everyone know what it's like.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

I just got the flat one in white.

Wait and see


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I just got the flat one in white.
> 
> Wait and see



Video video video!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

Uhm.. with "got" I mean "bought"


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Uhm.. with "got" I mean "bought"



I thought the same when I first saw your comment. I was like VIDEO PLEAOh damn.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL In about 8 days it should be here.. but who knows it might be faster. I DID mail them to double check that I indeed ordered the white DIY version lol me and insecurity.. but it IS a lot of money after.

I better dang well start competing that 4x4 now that I get that cube.. hrmph lol


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 1, 2013)

Mine is also on its way 
I got the black DIY, so I might do an unboxing/assembly video when it gets here.
Can't Wait


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did you order from?

@Michael Womack, I just found that v cubes website was the only place to get them. I wasn't aware if there was a US shop that had DIYs or not, sorry. Anyone know what shipping to the US would be on one of these (I don't want to create an account yet).


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 2, 2013)

I got mine today. I swapped out the medium springs with heavy ones and I'm still messing around with it. I will be posting my review relatively soon.




SenileGenXer said:


> now I wait forever



V-Cubes shipping super quick usually. You'll get it within a week I bet.


----------



## Tenaji (Apr 2, 2013)

People with V-Cube 4 experience. Which set of springs do you feel are the best? Soft, medium or stiff?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 2, 2013)

A shop called Sara's Toy store has flat and DIY vcube 3's in the US. They don't advertise them but they have them. Give them enough time I imagine they will stock the new revision of the vcube 4 flat and DIY. As the flat vcube 4 is very new I wouldn't expect anyone but vcube to have them right now.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eek $50 shipped to the east coast of the US I'll wait  .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 2, 2013)

Where we got it from.. there IS only one place at this very moment where we got it from 

Verdes of course.



Just got word from Verdes, I indeed ordered the flat white DIY so that is all good. It will be dispatched to me later today


----------



## etshy (Apr 2, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I got mine today. I swapped out the medium springs with heavy ones and I'm still messing around with it. I will be posting my review relatively soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please make a review as soon as you can , I'm waiting for your review to decide whether I will order it or not


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 2, 2013)

Buhhh wuwu.. yeah that is what I said when I checked the tracking info.. expected delivery here tomorrow.

WHAA???

Heh.. naah.. that cannot be true I think?


masterofthebass: What is the difference in feel with them medium and heavy ones?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so mine is now in the post, and according to UPS, it should arrive by the end of tomorrow. I'll try and get a review & assembly vid done asap but with my bad connection and camera troubles, no promises XD


----------



## etshy (Apr 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Buhhh wuwu.. yeah that is what I said when I checked the tracking info.. expected delivery here tomorrow.
> 
> WHAA???
> 
> Heh.. naah.. that cannot be true I think?



That's super fast :tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 2, 2013)

Well with almost 10 euros in shipping that is a nice thing to have.

I hope it doesn't come in TOO early!! I am not home from work till about 3:30 after all.. *crosses fingers*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

etshy said:


> That's super fast :tu



I wish zcube would ship like that 

Lets see how this cube compares to the ShengShou. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 2, 2013)

China and HongKong post are not UPS 

If you want UPS speed, contact them before making a purchase, I am sure they will be able to provide you with faster shipping.


Just saw this on CBCs page:

So I've asked every store that I'd buy from if they are going to stock the V Cube 4 in DIY Black and the flat version that just go released at V Cubes. They all said no, so I was forced to buy from V Cubes (shoot me PLEASE). 45 dollars for a single 4x4, then still have duty to pay when it get's here.



That would include hknowstore I'd say.. so..

good thing I decided not to wait


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Got it!!

Whew.. thanks to my note on the door they gave it to my neighbor!!! Biiiig sigh of relief!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Got it!!
> 
> Whew.. thanks to my note on the door they gave it to my neighbor!!! Biiiig sigh of relief!!



VID PLZ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Username (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Got it!!
> 
> Whew.. thanks to my note on the door they gave it to my neighbor!!! Biiiig sigh of relief!!



Video Video Video!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool it already lol

No vid.. I just got it out of the box and I have been hurrying like crazy all day. I am going to slowly (to counter the hurry) assemble it (someone else will make assembly vids, plus they're not hard to assemble) and I'll make a vid of the turning and such before I sticker it 


Do note my earlier CBC comment (edited into last post) about the other stores NOT going to carry this cube!


I will take pictures of the pieces, and the pieces' parts on how they go together, that will help already 


Pics below!


Spoiler



All pieces sorted






Corner 





The inner piece that comes between the two centers and the small one to complete the arch





Edge 





Center 





Core components




left to right top: screw - center piece - center whatchamcallit piece lol - core
left to right bottom are the three kinds of springs: hard, medium, soft
Hard and medium are hard to distinguish by eye, but just squish 'em together 



Fun fact.. this cube has 9 corner pieces LOL!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Got it!!
> 
> Whew.. thanks to my note on the door they gave it to my neighbor!!! Biiiig sigh of relief!!



That's why I order most of my cubes to my work, so I don't have to wait another day to get it from the post office when it arrives when nobody is at home...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

I cannot do that. I work in health care  Different places all the time.


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

You're welcome!

I will post assembly pictures later on as well. Still pushing them halves together *giggle*


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 3, 2013)

And could you please tell us what size it is after assembling is done, because I want to order stickers for it?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely! I seem to be one of the weakest springs short. Going to contact verdes on that one.


BIG thing to note: there is no thread yet in the core. DO NOT put the centerpiece on and start screwing the screw in. It WILL go lopsided.

Better thing is to take the screws and very carefully get them all in the core without anything else, that way you will create a thread for the screw to follow when the center piece is on that is straight.


Probably not going to mail verdes on the softest spring.. got the hardest in there now.. medium didn't feel right on the center pieces compared to the 4x4x6 cube that I have (same core system).

Trust me on one thing: you will hurt your hands if you are not careful with this and are screwing manually, so.. take it easy  I have two centerpieces on the core now..


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2013)

OK so I got my cube a few hours ago, and I've assembled/lubed/tensioned it etc, and I have to say that so far, its looking very good. I've recorded some singles with it, and I'll upload that with me doing a review over the top of it. Should be up later, but with my internet, nothing is certain XD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Another tip.. on assembling the center pieces.. put the centerpiece that goes on the notch on first 

@MaeLSTRoM: did you remove the flash as well? I am removing the flash right off the bat now while assembling.



Making pics as I go folks  They will come up in a while.

Looks like somewhere between 62 and 63mm in size.


Single inner slices without issues!!
Double inner slices ditto!


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Single inner slices without issues!!
> Double inner slices ditto!



That's what I was waiting for  please pics and video soon pleaseee


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll quickly make one before the light gives out here. Please forgive the stupidity as I am NOT used to solving a 4x4 at all. LOL Will be corner cutting and slicing and such only.


Cube weight is 150grams exactly. Uploading my little vid now 


Shoot I forgot something...

dinner.. 

ROFL!!!!


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I'll quickly make one before the light gives out here. Please forgive the stupidity as I am NOT used to solving a 4x4 at all. LOL Will be corner cutting and slicing and such only



this will be just great =) thank you a lot


----------



## KongShou (Apr 3, 2013)

is it better than shengshou?


----------



## TopCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Probably not better than shengshou v5


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

KongShou said:


> is it better than shengshou?





TopCuber said:


> Probably not better than shengshou v5



We will soon figure this out , my personal expectations is that it will not be as fast as a shengshou but so much smoother and minimum lock ups , but I might be mistaken


----------



## KongShou (Apr 3, 2013)

etshy said:


> so much smoother and minimum lock ups



thats exactly what i need. i hate shengshou's lock ups, even after mod.

btw bleach is awesome


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

At this point it is better than the SSv5, as there IS no SSv5 yet.  LOL

But on the slicing.. if you are a slicer, this cube is perfect. Just did some slices on one inner layer till the middle finger when ughhhh hehe.. didn't lock.
Slices on both inners are smoother than on the single.

Turning layers.. outer layers are smoother turning than two layers at once.

Do note that I have yet to tension the cube proper and as I have NO experience on speedsolving the 4x4 (which should change I am sure  ) it is best to view speedcubers' reviews of course on that.

Vid will be live in about 30-35 minutes, right here: http://youtu.be/h0Kuq_cUwbw
Forgive the quality in advance hehe 

I will embed it once I see that it goes live.


----------



## Username (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> At this point it is better than the SSv5, as there IS no SSv5 yet.



Actually it is said to be released. Shengshou just didn't tell anybody.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Well then I hope it will be a pre-modded one so to speak.. to solve the inner layer slice lockups.

Working on the pictures of the assembly now 

Oh.. *goes get something to eat* stupid me.. three HOURS past dinner time and I finish assembling this cube and tummy NOW decides to go GRRRRR lol 

(and then to know that I have a 3x3x4 DIY kit here as well .. but uhhh.. tomorrow!!)



Ah there we go:


Spoiler


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Well then I hope it will be a pre-modded one so to speak.. to solve the inner layer slice lockups.
> 
> Working on the pictures of the assembly now
> 
> ...



That's promising , slices are very smooth , which is perfect for me to use in 4BLD  a little disappointed about corner cutting in the centers , but I guess tensioning and lubing will improve it a lot , very very promising , thank you a lot =)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

You're welcome!!

If you happen to know a good tensioning tutorial for the 4x4, I'm game. On one end it is like it feels too lose, on the other end it feels like it could loosen up. All tensions are equal around the cube, but.. I just basically have no clue how to tension it proper you know..

Working on the pics now.. will upload and put those in as well.


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> If you happen to know a good tensioning tutorial for the 4x4, I'm game.



I only have a bad 4x4 that I only use for BLD ( I don't even know its brand) , never tensioned it :/ I guess Vcube 4 will be my first good 4x4 =) so sorry I can't help you in this issue


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks pretty good, reverse cutting doesn't seem great but forward cutting is nice, but I just finished modding my SS IV and it's good (I can even slice), so I probably won't get it.

I'm interested to see speedsolves to see how it performs - probably similar to pillowed I know, but it might be easier to handle because it's flat.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are the assembly pictures:




Spoiler



All sides assembled






First half arch (use tape.. really.. lol)





Another quarter arch





First two whole arches all done





Inserting the center and edge pieces of the first layer





Inserting the corner





Second layer centers and edge





And the arch pieces added to lock things in place





Then the upper arches are built, corners inserted first





Sticking the centers and edges in the available smaller space





Centerpieces first





Last bits and pieces





And the final bits, the edges


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2013)

Review video is uploading, I'll put it into this post once I'm done.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you!! Looking forward to a speedcuber's opinion on this one!




Just changed the springs around from hard to the medium ones again. One of the centerpieces was grinding its screw against the pieces so I changed that to the medium and immediately felt the difference and cube turned much smoother, so.. changed them all


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thank you!! Looking forward to a speedcuber's opinion on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does the assembled version come with medium , soft or hard springs  ?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

I have no clue. Might want to mail verdes on that one  I'd say go for a DIY, OR try and get two more sets of springs along with the ready made one.. the prices are the same, so.. in theory.. yadda yadda no prob etc. In theory


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2013)

Video is up!


----------



## emolover (Apr 3, 2013)

Now I have to buy this!


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have no clue. Might want to mail verdes on that one  I'd say go for a DIY, OR try and get two more sets of springs along with the ready made one.. the prices are the same, so.. in theory.. yadda yadda no prob etc. In theory



yes I guess I will order the DIY version =) 



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Video is up!



I liked it a lot , but I don't own a SS 4x4 so I can't judge , so is it better than a SS 4x4 or not ? I'm mainly talking about lock ups and slice moves


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> Now I have to buy this!



wat. because of my video? wow.



etshy said:


> I liked it a lot , but I don't own a SS 4x4 so I can't judge , so is it better than a SS 4x4 or not ? I'm mainly talking about lock ups and slice moves



I don't have one either, so I can't judge. I did say that on the video... :b


----------



## etshy (Apr 3, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I don't have one either, so I can't judge. I did say that on the video... :b



then I will have to wait until masterofthebass do his review  I will mainly use it for BLD so lock ups and slice moves are what concern me the most , thanks anyway =)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2013)

etshy said:


> then I will have to wait until masterofthebass do his review  I will mainly use it for BLD so lock ups and slice moves are what concern me the most , thanks anyway =)



Ah ok, well the slice moves are very good imo, and it doesn't really lockup that much. Mine does a little bit atm but I only notice during scrambling and the tensions aren't totally set right yet. I haven't tried a 4BLD with it yet, but I will soon, and I think it will be good for it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks!! 

I can see in the vid that it is a good cube. Unfortunately I cannot differentiate the talking over the cubing sounds so.. I hear you go blahblah but not a CLUE what the blahblah is LOL! Not your fault, it's my hearing, but I see above your conclusions.

I have found that tightening up the tensions a wee bit reduce the lockups which in theory on that aspect makes it behave like a big cube.

Which springs did you use?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I can see in the vid that it is a good cube. Unfortunately I cannot differentiate the talking over the cubing sounds so.. I hear you go blahblah but not a CLUE what the blahblah is LOL! Not your fault, it's my hearing, but I see above your conclusions.
> 
> ...



I'm using the heaviest springs atm. I'm still playing around with the tensions and I'm sure I'll get it to where I like it, but it seems to be quite twitchy on tensions.


----------



## Geert (Apr 4, 2013)

I got mine yesterday, but the centers pieces keep catching on the extensions on the core pieces (PI-mod)
I think it's probably because they didn't cap the center pieces, you can see that on the picture from Kattenvriendin
So I can't get good times on the cube... any way to fix this (I didn't get the DIY cube...I'm lazy)




Kattenvriendin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Center


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

The only way to get the centers to go down in the cube is to tighten the tensions.

If you cannot do that you can *try shortening the springs one loop* (nope!), or better yet.. I'd say mail Verdes and tell them that you need *softer * (nope!) springs than what is in there. 

Also.. you could try and get 6 pens with springs and hope that works. I wouldn't go cutting them springs in any case till you hear from Verdes.


Edit: waaait a second.. noo.. don't shorten the springs.. you actually need longer springs or harder ones! I was brushing my teeth and had a clear moment (imagine me spitting the stuff out and running back here to add this lol!)

You need for the springs to push the center piece further down in relation to the screw. The exact opposite of what I had where the screw was sticking up too much and I had to insert a softer spring to get the centerpiece to raise above the screw (or rather for the screw to go in deeper).

So maybe that pen springs idea could work as those springs are often longer, just depends on the stiffness then.


I am going to start playing with my cube today and see how I like it with the softer springs, and if that is all ok I could send you my harder ones if you like?


----------



## Geert (Apr 4, 2013)

thank you for the tips! I have a lot of different type of springs at home...I will play around with it.
I was also thinking about filling in the gaps on the center pieces or maybe doing some work on them with sandpaper to round it of a little bit.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

You're welcome. Ah good that you have different types at home, that helps a lot  Let us know what you end up doing and if it improves things


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, I've actually noticed that the inner corner of the centre pieces is actually wearing away slightly, I think this is potentially what's causing the roughness in the turning, and will probably break in over time, not entirely sure if it should be happening though :|


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

Take a look at the screws.. is there powder in your cube color on it? If so, then the screws are sticking up too far compared to the center piece and you will have to go one step softer on the springs to sort this out. It sorted it for me in any case.


----------



## TopCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

KongShou said:


> thats exactly what i need. i hate shengshou's lock ups, even after mod.
> 
> btw bleach is awesome


My shengshou never locked up. What are you talking about?

PS: My SS has no lube or such thing, and it's PERFECTLY tensioned.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

Do a whole bunch of inner slices, it'll lock up.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 4, 2013)

I received mine this morning. Jumped out of the shower and accosted the fleeing UPS man while I was wearing only my towel and everything.

I have to do some adult things like work and enter more info into taxes and I am waiting to do a nice unboxing video/review and a separate assembly guide. So it's taking lots of self control today not to open this today.

Are the snap together pieces holding together or should I buy some plastic glue from a hobby shop?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Take a look at the screws.. is there powder in your cube color on it? If so, then the screws are sticking up too far compared to the center piece and you will have to go one step softer on the springs to sort this out. It sorted it for me in any case.



Hmm, I might try that, I kind of like it as it is for now, but I might change over just to see if I prefer it.



SenileGenXer said:


> Are the snap together pieces holding together or should I buy some plastic glue from a hobby shop?



They hold together really well. I've only had 1 piece come apart, and it was a cap on a centre. They're pretty solid really.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

Holding together well here as well.. no glue needed at all.


----------



## radmin (Apr 4, 2013)

If the springs are too short you can add washers. They should be easy to come by.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Hard.. medium.. hard.. medium.

HRMPH.. ok.. using the mediums I would like to tighten them tensions a bit more but that isn't possible.
Using the hard ones I would like to loosen them tensions a bit more but then the screws eat away at the plastic.

Dilemma.

Add a washer to the mediums.. indeed.

I have a few sets of dayan zhanchi here, so.. grab washer.. put in, notice it dunnafitindahole.

Imagine my face. 

So if you want to add a washer, dayans won't fit. Even looked at the panshi. Nope.

Just out of the blue I grabbed my Gans cube. It has very small washers around a similar sized screw, and those DO fit. I wish they were thicker though, they're so thin. They do help a wee bit though, so they are staying in.


Also.. VERY important!! If you are changing out the springs and all.. take good care that your centerpiece does NOT twist so hold that down with a finger. You CAN screw it in backwards, the lips will bend out, and you wouldn't even know it until you start turning and the cube locks on you. SO be careful, you can damage your centerpieces that way. I found out in time, just wanted to throw out that warning.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 5, 2013)

Anybody get a flat but non DIY? What did the underside of your external center pieces look like?



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hmm, I've actually noticed that the inner corner of the centre pieces is actually wearing away slightly, I think this is potentially what's causing the roughness in the turning, and will probably break in over time, not entirely sure if it should be happening though :|



The "pi mod posts" are catching all sorts of ways they are not supposed to catch on the inner lip of the external center pieces for me. A temporary fix was to put some thicker lube on that inside lip of a few of them and then it worked around the posts and reduced the catching. 



I think for a permanent fix that inner lip needs to be filled in or filed down.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh that! Yes, I notice that too, but it isn't too bad for me. Of course my times are bleh on the 4x4 so that will be a factor. You could simply sand them flat .. I wouldn't fill them in because then the entire lip will do the catching.

On the flat.. don't file them down too much though.. you don't want the caps to break off after all


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 5, 2013)

The back edge there is supposed to push against the posts on 50% of the center slices or whenever your turning two layers. The back stop takes the hidden centers along with one or another external centers. Filling in the underside lip would not be bad. I think the same part on the pillowed cubes is cast with that filled in. You would still get some smaller catching on the outside leading edge of the lip if that isn't also rounded off.

I think filing away the under side lip is probably the way to go. I just want to be cautious before modding this thing


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Personally I'd try breaking it in some more first and see where it goes. I have done a few solves on it now and it improves a LOT.

Oh.. I want to get some washers that actually fit.. if anyone knows a place where I can get them and they fit (conical design of the hole, dayans do not fit, too wide) it would be great.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 5, 2013)

Because the spring and screw heads don't move against the plastic you don't have to put the washers at the bottom of the hole to protect the plastic. You could stack your dayan and other washers between the top of the spring and the underside of the screw head. Put them where the cone has widened out a little.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

No workie. I tried that already  It is the first thing I thought of after seeing it didn't fit. You get an extremely loose cube if you do that.

The washer doesn't quite fit in the hole, leaving the screw up higher than before and thus the tension looser.


----------



## Meep (Apr 5, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> No workie. I tried that already  It is the first thing I thought of after seeing it didn't fit. You get an extremely loose cube if you do that.
> 
> The washer doesn't quite fit in the hole, leaving the screw up higher than before and thus the tension looser.



Something I did with my V5 to get these tighter tensions was coil a paperclip below the screw's head (I did 4 coils then cut it with wire cutters, but this depends on how tight you want it, the paperclip's thickness, etc.). It's effectively like stacking washers, and fits really nice if you do it right. I might be able to take pictures when I get home later, but yeah.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh a picture would be wonderful yes! Good idea too 


Edit 8 hours later: 
I tried this just now a few times, but I cannot get the rings made proper. They are mostly ending up too tight. I'll just opt for the washers or leave the cube as is. Thanks for the idea though, maybe someone who is more handy than I am will benefit


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone who owns a SS 4x4 (modded or not) picked up the Vcube 4? How do they compare?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm going to do a big unboxing review video. I should finish filming this evening. I'm not rushing it.

Comparison of SS vs VCube 4:

We still don't have a perfect 4x4 both have problems. 

Vcube is fast and cornet cuts line to line. Does not reverse corner cut at all. It makes you want to go fast but vcube has no anti-poping mechanism. This can be a really big deal especially for an even numbered cube. They should have stolen that anti-popping bits from SS or put the time into making their own. The way to avoid pops with the vcube is to pop pieces back in and tighten a little more, maybe use springs stiffer than what you really want. The flat vcube 4 seems a little more catchy on the outer layers, it doesn't seem as smooth and it's absolutely not as quiet as what I had seen from it's pillowed version. Inner slices are awesome. Still it's a high quality cube the hard plastic was cast very well and smooth, I only found one significant burr on all my parts. Even with all the things I have mentioned there is something very good about it. I just want to mod it, I think it screams mod me and for a cube this nice and expensive and prone to popping I wish that wasn't the case.

SS we know. we know middle slices can be bad. We know it's better modded. We know it's almost unpopable when put together right. I think all ss has to do to pull ahead with a new revision is use the inner layer control mechanism (pi-mod) from their 6x6 or from the vcube 4x4 and their slice problems would be greatly reduced.

Despite my complaints I think V cube wins right now. The The fundamental movement is smooth. Get rid of the catches and give it a tiny bit of reverse corner cutting with a florian mod and it will wipe the floor with SS.

Value per dollar? Shengshou. Being unpopable helps it be a safe cube that wins this.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 6, 2013)

My experience.. Inner slicing is perfect with the v-cube, not so on the SS. My v-cube hasn't popped yet, to get a piece out I have to go through some trouble alright. Corner cutting is 1 and 1/3 cubie so more than SenileGenXer's cube. 

Quiet is something that takes a LOT of solves, but it will never be quiet, I find the sound on mine is the same as I heard on the stream (which was a pillowed).


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 6, 2013)

we might be talking about the same amount of corner cutting.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 6, 2013)

It can be 1 1/4 cubie easily, even more but then you have to set the tensions looser and I don't like them too loose.


----------



## Jamo (Apr 6, 2013)

How long did it take to get to you, SenileGenXer? From the time you ordered it? Also, glad to hear it may be better than the SS 4. I have yet to get a good 4x4. And my eastsheen broke


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 6, 2013)

3 days to the east coast.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

I found fitting washers! The ShengEn FII has washers that fit nice in this cube. I left the Gans cube washers in and I am off to tension again.. wait and see


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 7, 2013)

I have an unboxing and review up on youtube. Watch me be tired and struggle to find the best words only to have them never come to me. Watch me do a very bad solve.

I say the same things I've said in this thread in fact I used one post for the description. 22 minutes.



Spoiler


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh god.. whahahahah I loooove how you start out that video!! ROFL!!!!


*goes watch the rest after she's done laughing*

:tu



Speaking of.. they forgot my invoice!


If you fill it in on those centers, do let us know how it fares.. I have milliput here that I can use.. so.. would love to hear


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 8, 2013)

Really torn on this cube. Might just mod my shengshou some more and wait for the cube to make it to the US. Not sounding like a $50 cube yet  .


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is my unboxing of the black V-Cube 4 Duo. I plan on reviewing both cubes sometime later this week or next week.

[youtubehd]qNSiy496zjE[/youtubehd]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 11, 2013)

My DIY has just arrived and before I assemble it I just want to comment that it is the same price as the ready to go version but without the packaging and they don't even bother separating out the screws springs and washers from the rest of the pieces.

I feel like the company thinks 'We are not trying to cater to you but if you want to give us your money then we will gladly spit in your food before serving it to you cold and on the floor".

I hope it's good =)


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't feel that way. I think the packaged version is strange - kinda boxed like a fancy shaving cream or some other men's product. With the DIY version I think they saved me a lot of time... I didn't have to take the cube apart! And I got extra pieces and springs and stickers. Normal version got a box to throw away or clutter up their life and no extra parts or springs. Do they even get extra stickers?

I hope you get as many extra pieces as I did.

Could have delt with seeing the pamphlet

Just an update after having this thing for a week... It wears in nice.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 11, 2013)

I've put the pieces together now and with 3 sets of springs and 2 sets of stickers I guess it's not so bad.
I assume the ready to go doesn't have washers either. Luckily I had loads lying around from other cubes. The pieces are of the high quality I've come to expect from V and no excess plastic on the pieces (the word escapes me).
Are the hard springs generally considered the best?


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 11, 2013)

Flash?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

I just replaced the medium springs for the hard ones again LOL The cube is breaking in and I would need to put in three washers now.. so.. I figured let's see where this goes and put the hard ones back in now. 

Yeah, the price is the same, and yeah the stuff is ALL in the baggie, but it isn't too big a deal to sort them out at all. I mean.. core screws springs.. not like you can confuse those with cubies now *giggle*


----------



## emolover (Apr 11, 2013)

God this cube sucks with the medium springs.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 11, 2013)

That is your impression 

I loved it with them, until it became too loose from breaking it in


----------



## emolover (Apr 12, 2013)

The sticker stick on sheets smell like strawberry flavoring and cat urine.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 12, 2013)

For all of thase who have the Cubic V-cube 4x4 for a week or so. After breaking it in how dose it compare to an X-cube 4x4, SS 4x4 modded, and an Unmodded SS 4x4?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 12, 2013)

xcube: don't have that

SS modded: much better than the SS
I don't much like the konsta + florian modded SS, so I ordered a new one for just the konsta mod, that one I did like ok, but it has MUCH less corner cutting ability than the v-cube4

SS unmodded: SS is smoother, but them slices...


So I have to wait for the new SS to come in and that a Konsta mod can be done again to make a proper comparison. But I liked them rather equally with just Konsta. The SS is much smoother in turning, the v-cube to me reminds me a bit of a shapeways puzzle for some reason.

If I have to pick one, I pick the v-cube at this point.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't have an x cube so I don't know.

Unmodded Shengshou is only a distant and unreliable memory for me, I can't say other than I modded it for a reason.

My Consta + FLorian + a little bit more modded SS v3 that I am super proud of = GoHong 4x4 (it is loosy goosy goodness)

Broken in Vcube 4 = Zhanchi. The comparison breaks down a little in that the vcube still does a few catches but generally it's become very good.

By most objective measures my modded ss4 should be better but the vcube 4 is what I'm using right now and the cube control I"m practicing makes the solves on my modded SS better when I go back.


----------



## Jamo (Apr 13, 2013)

I finally got my v-cubes (I got both the black and white collections and they sent me two white ones, but that is for a different thread) and my 4x4 got caught like the 6x6 for a few solves... I had the strong springs and screwed in all the way, so I found that odd. It works now, but the cube is really catchy still, much less thn the other springs, but still is catchy. The screws are all straight and the center pieces are in the right spots on the core. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

What exactly catches? What do you do that it catches?


----------



## Jamo (Apr 13, 2013)

I figured it out... I should have read through the thread. It is the center pieces catching on the pi mod quarter circle things... It happens a lot when I corner cut. Having played with it for a while, it certainly has helped a lot more than I thought, but it still is very annoying. Has anyone tried any mods that have fixed or greatly reduced it?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Well.. you can find this in the thread also, mention of filing off a bit from the centers, and filling with sculpt or milliput.

I sufficed with dropping a bit of lube on one or two of the alignment stalks.


Are the faces flat by the way? I know this sounds strange but when the screw is not in far enough the centerpiece comes up a bit resulting in much more catching.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2013)

1st impressions are good. Feels like a smoother X cube but hasn't popped or exploded yet. Centre caps do keep coming off during parity algs though.
I have all the screws set as tight as possible (which isn't very tight at all) but one axis is a lot looser than the others so I'm not sure what I can do about that.
It does 'catch' at the moment but it is so minimal that I hear it but can really feel it. I need to get used to the 3x3 stage but once I am I'm sure I'll drop below my D+M 6.6 average.

Overall I'm happy especially since everyone is saying it improves with breaking in. I would still prefer a Dayan + MF8 like the v1 but 6.0cm and doesn't pop though.

edit - just had my 1st pop and it's not pretty. I was hand scrambling stupidly though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Centre caps do keep coming off during parity algs though.


Easily sorted by gluing those caps onto their respective counterparts. I have done that with one red.



> I have all the screws set as tight as possible (which isn't very tight at all) but one axis is a lot looser than the others so I'm not sure what I can do about that.


Which springs do you have in there at the moment? Sounds like the mediums. To get more tightening room you can add washers to that particular one that is a lot looser, or put a tighter spring in there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 13, 2013)

I've got the hard ones in and am reluctant to glue the centre caps on but I think I'll have to. I've only had 1 solve so far when 2 came off so in comp I would have to put one of those back in.
I'll try adding washers.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Why would you be reluctant to glue the caps on? It is not like there is a screw under the caps  They are supposed to be one piece after all, just that it is easier with the mold most likely to make them two pieces. 

I put a tiny dab of super glue on the two stalks and pushed the cap on. Do make sure you push it all the way down. I'd just do those that pop off, for me it stayed limited to the one. Wait and see what else decides to come off lol


Hopefully the washers will help. Amazing.. the difference between two cubes. I am currently heavily breaking in mine with the hardest springs in there and tensions set as loose as possible and someone else would say "dang this is a tight cube" where your cube would be considered loose.

I wonder what the difference is!


----------



## TP (Apr 13, 2013)

The Fangcuns caps come off easily and I´ve heard that putting a bit of lube under helps, it might be worth trying on the V-Cube if you don´t want to use glue.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

I just wanted to let you all know.. I was suspecting this, but it is confirmed now: this cube does NOT respond well to differential oil like Traxxas. I didn't use much, but still. I have taken the cube entirely apart (save for the inner centers, left those on the core) and cleaned every single piece completely so there is no lube left in the cube. And boy does it turn so much better.

So be careful, even VERY little (and I am talking about a thin 1cm long line on one cubie and working that in) is too much. At least.. that is MY experience.

Maybe another lubricant works better on this cube, but I only have Traxxas.. so.. barren it stays from now on lol


----------



## Username (Apr 15, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I just wanted to let you all know.. I was suspecting this, but it is confirmed now: this cube does NOT respond well to differential oil like Traxxas. I didn't use much, but still. I have taken the cube entirely apart (save for the inner centers, left those on the core) and cleaned every single piece completely so there is no lube left in the cube. And boy does it turn so much better.
> 
> So be careful, even VERY little (and I am talking about a thin 1cm long line on one cubie and working that in) is too much. At least.. that is MY experience.
> 
> Maybe another lubricant works better on this cube, but I only have Traxxas.. so.. barren it stays from now on lol



What weight are you talking about? also can you still lube the core with differential oil?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

10k weight.

Yes you can lube the core. I did that and that bit of lube is still in there. Not that it's much use actually since the core doesn't rotate at all.. but other than inside those centers where the springs and usually washers are there is NO lube on the cube. So not on those rings either, nowhere.

I used 10k before, even that was too much. 

If you are experiencing a slower cube or tighter turning cube, you can at least try it.. take the whole dealie apart and clean it and put it back together. Lube is easily enough put back in if you don't like it


----------



## radmin (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm a little bummed. I wanted to tighten my retail version flat black one and to my dismay the screws are already all the way in.
I'll have to replace the core or the screws to get it any tighter.

For those who are want to to glue caps on, I've heard Elmers white school glue is a good way to do it. It sticks but can be removed if needed.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

Just add washers, no need to replace stuff 

Do note: dayans don't fit.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think I mentioned before, the holes in my core weren't straight and I had to pick the 6 least defective screws out of the 13 they gave me. A couple of the screws I didn't use had heads that couldn't have been more off centre without detaching from the thread.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

Uhmm.. you had a DIY and the holes weren't straight?

There ARE no threaded holes in the DIY to begin with, you have to thread them yourself with the screws provided. Did you stick on the center pieces and screw them to the core in one go?

If so: that is where you went wrong. I posted a while ago to make the threads in the sides of the core without centers attached otherwise things can go lopsided. You have to be VERY meticulous when screwing them in for the first time.

As for the screws.. make pictures of them and mail verdes.. that is something they should fix alright!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep. I read your post and did what you said. I got the screws as straight as I could but the holes were too wonky to get the screws in any straighter =(


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

Then you probably went too fast on screwing them in. I had to back out and adjust them pretty much every mm of them going in, it took a LOOOONG time (and I mean that.. long..) but all my screws are in perfectly straight.

You COULD ask for a new core.. but.. I think you are going to have to pay for that one :/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 15, 2013)

It isn't the 1st cube I've assembled. The fact that I couldn't get a couple of the screws in straight is a reflection of how badly the core was made in the 1st place IMO.
If the holes were straight the screws would have gone in straight even if I tried to put them in slightly wonky. I did the best I could with the time (about an hour) and materials I was given.
I could fill the holes and redrill them but should I have to?
After all this isn't a 'cheap Chinese knockoff' to use Vs words. [/rant]


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 15, 2013)

Which kind of lube/method is best for this cube in your opinions? (i'm getting mine next wednesday)

Thanks!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 15, 2013)

None. No lube at all. Read back to post #262

@cube-o-holic: Safe bet I did at least as many if not more, this isn't the first core to be like this. You can have this issue with cheap and expensive cubes.. you just have to be very careful and back up once you see it goes wonky. Dayan cores and other brands do this as well if you are not careful, so I am not writing this off to bad cores 


In fact, the issue with the misaligning and you having to make more effort TO get the screws in straight IS in fact the screws themselves. With Dayan screws nine times out of ten the start of the screw is flush. No thread. This allows you to stick the screw in a wee bit and only then it starts tapping the thread, resulting in nine times out of ten a good straight thread. Still you have to pay attention then. 

The screws that this cube has are.. well.. not so handy in my opinion; they are screws, not bolts, which makes it one harder to tension and two much more difficult to thread the core with due to the larger "biting" distance between the threads. That was the only thing I was amazed at in fact.. that they weren't bolts but screws!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 15, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> None. No lube at all. Read back to post #262



hmmmm, but did you try any other lubes like maru, silicon spray, other diff oil weigth...???

Any other thoughts regarding lube from other owners?

Cheers!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 16, 2013)

I have tried other weights, not doing that anymore either.

I don't have other lubes so no clue how that will work, but the cube is smooth enough for me for now


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 16, 2013)

one or two drops of maru lube works really well but none might be a good place to start. You might want to break the cube in for a week without lube.. 

My screws were not great.


----------



## Jamo (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine didn't go in well, but with this cube, that doesn't matter much... The center pieces don't turn.

I did spray in a little bit of jig-a-loo and that seemed to help a bit.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 16, 2013)

I see. I think i'm going to slightly lube the core with lubix and see what happens from there. I have the X-cube4 and it does not respond well to lube neither.

Cheers!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 16, 2013)

I was amazed, I have many kinds and brands of cubes, this is the first one that doesn't like lube. Weird. Good thing it is pretty ok out of the box, but I have this feeling that there is more in the cube that could come out, but not with traxxas lubix and such like lubes in any case. I might try Maru, the two drops, see if that does something.

SenileGenXer: would this be the kind you are talking about? I mean I am a lubix/traxxas person and I know dip about Maru lube lol
http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002273/1165603-maru-lube-for-magic-cubes


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm I've been thinking about this for a couple of days now, I think that lubix would work just fine (or similar) but its more a question of where you put it in this cube than for most others.

I'm thinking that maybe between the inner midge and inner +centre could benefit the cube, and also on the base of the corners. I think the way the mech is held together will stop the lube from moving around as much, so where you put it matters much more. I'll try this in a bit and get back to you with the results.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 16, 2013)

That's the stuff.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hmm I've been thinking about this for a couple of days now, I think that lubix would work just fine (or similar) but its more a question of where you put it in this cube than for most others.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe between the inner midge and inner +centre could benefit the cube, and also on the base of the corners. I think the way the mech is held together will stop the lube from moving around as much, so where you put it matters much more. I'll try this in a bit and get back to you with the results.



I have tried it at various locations and cleaned the cube out between attempts. The only thing it DID sped up was the outer layers where the inner ones need the lube.. so the Rw Uw and such moves. But it slowed the inners down rather than sped it up.


Thanks SenileGenXer!


I wager you just drop a drop in one of the holes where F and R meet (so at its intersection), or in the hole where Fw and R meet (this all looking on U) 

lol hopefully you can still follow.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hmm I've been thinking about this for a couple of days now, I think that lubix would work just fine (or similar) but its more a question of where you put it in this cube than for most others.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe between the inner midge and inner +centre could benefit the cube, and also on the base of the corners. I think the way the mech is held together will stop the lube from moving around as much, so where you put it matters much more. I'll try this in a bit and get back to you with the results.



Looking forward for your results!!

Cheers!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's the unboxing and review from Crazy Bad Cuber:


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 18, 2013)

That was less dramatic than I expected.

Here is the review I've wanted to see.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you SenileGenXer for linking that, great review, going to finish watching when I get home again.

Oh.. I guess it got buried as I edited my post later, likely after you saw it, but where did you put the drops of Maru?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 18, 2013)

inside the cube. It really doesn't matter where you put it it is going to break into smaller and smaller droplets and work through the cube completely. I put a drop in the center crack and one droplet in the outer layer crack, but it's really good at distributing itself.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah ok, that is pretty much where I intended to drop it, so.. that is good. I saw a short review yesterday and the person warned NOT put in too much as it easily overlubes (just apply like two drops or so in a cube, max) and indeed said what you said: works itself in really nicely. Wears out quickly too, but that is ok, as long as it works lol!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 19, 2013)

OK so I did go off and put some Lubix-type lube in my cube, and it has improved the inner layers quite a bit. They now feel smoother and are a bit easier to start a turn with.
Basically I put some lube on the inside of the inner T-Centres, the bit that touched the centre piece, and I also lubed the inner surfaces of a couple of wings and that seems to have done it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

Glad to hear that that helped! I am waiting for the maru lube to show up and see what that does. If that doesn't do much then I'll try that inner layer lubing you described. Thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2013)

Today I received my two V-Cube 4. One already assembeled and one DIY. 
The already assembeled locks up like crazy. I can nearly not do two moves after each other without locking.¨
I really hope the DIY is better.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 19, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> OK so I did go off and put some Lubix-type lube in my cube, and it has improved the inner layers quite a bit. They now feel smoother and are a bit easier to start a turn with.
> Basically I put some lube on the inside of the inner T-Centres, the bit that touched the centre piece, and I also lubed the inner surfaces of a couple of wings and that seems to have done it.



Well done! I'm very glad to read your results. I'm going to lube with your method. I got my cube last wednesday, but i still don't open the package....to much to do these days at my work, but this weekend...oh men!

Thank you sir.

PD: which springs i should begin?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is my review on the cube. This was my first time doing a review so I hope you guys enjoy it.

[youtubehd]EFMfqwt43lQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

Fun thing to do with your v-cube 4. Trying to pop it and not popping it massively but ONLY popping one of those small internal pieces. 

I didn't do this intentionally mind you.. I was cubing and doing some turn, and all of a sudden this piece was in my hand next to my cube. I was like: what?? *laughs*


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 23, 2013)

Gordon I'm sorry your having trouble, keep us updated on how things are going for you.

I need to update my video to correct some inaccuracies. My vcube broke in very well and became not just my main but my favorite puzzle... but then on a lark I took the soft springs from the v4 and put them in my Shengshou 4x4. I didn't think it would work but I found I gave me a super fast barely controllable puzzle, just the kind I like the most.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Those li'l flimsy springs?

Dang too bad I only got 5 of those lol

Still waiting on the maru here but it's on the way. Wait and see  And in the mean time a dry cube is turning just peachy, so.. no probs here


----------



## roller (Apr 23, 2013)

I have my v-cube 4x4 for over a week now and to be honest, i'm quite disappointed by it mostly because how often it locks up. Also, I've received the cube packed, after unpacking it i wasn't able to twist 2 sides of it and after opening the cube i've realised that whoever was assembling the cube, did a terrible job of just shoving the last few pieces in at random. I had to re-assemble and apply more pressure on the screws to be able to solve it, but still the cube locks up very often.
I was just expecting something better from this V-Cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Does it feel too loose or too tight?

You might want to add washers if you don't have any other spring sets if the cube feels too loose (it locks less when it is a tad tighter, but it is a very sensitive tensioner).


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 25, 2013)

Breaking in mine since last sunday. I'm not sure how i feel about this cube so far. The cube feels gritty somehow.....


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, that it does. It'll wear off a bit, you'll get used to it


----------



## Gordon (Apr 25, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Gordon I'm sorry your having trouble, keep us updated on how things are going for you.



After breaking it in a bit it's better, but still some problems. Sometimes turns wonderfull, and then a few turns later it turns like a piece of wood. And also that locking of the centers drives me crazy. Even if it does not realy slow me down it is so anoying, especially the sound it does when it jumps back.

But I received a tensioning tip from Kattenvriendin which I will try as soon as I have time. At the moment I like my newly modded ShengShou better.


----------



## cfelicella (Apr 25, 2013)

How much was all of that?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 25, 2013)

Gordon said:


> At the moment I like my newly modded ShengShou better.



I was disappointed with the V4 so I ordered an SS 4 version IV with the intention of Konsta modding it and I think I prefer it to the V straight out of the box.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 25, 2013)

I just got my ssv4 in the mail. Exactly the opposite is the case for me LOL I have to take it apart and lube it still though, but not today.. I'm pooped!


----------



## Jamo (Apr 26, 2013)

So. I have decided that the v-cube 4 is a very good puzzle, but it certainly is not perfect. Also I got my black collection in today XD
 
The square ones are the DIY versions. Yay random family gift!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2013)

Jamo said:


> So. I have decided that the v-cube 4 is a very good puzzle, but it certainly is not perfect. Also I got my black collection in today XD
> View attachment 2816
> The square ones are the DIY versions. Yay random family gift!



Who has the money for that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Who has the money for that?



anyone who has a job pretty much


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 26, 2013)

Had to do it.. 

I've had the leading edge of the inner piece done for a while and that might be why I've liked my cube more than everybody else. I didn't round down the point of the inner piece as that would really change how the puzzle felt.

These mods are entirely internal. The outside is just as sharp & square as it was when I first put it together. It's the stickers that wear in a way that's shabby. I haven't touched anything but the kinds of parts shown.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't quite see what you did.. guessing here:

you flattened the corner pieces so the insert is flush?
you did a sort of mini florian on the centers?
you shaved off a bit of the deepest point on the inner big centers?

Just wondering


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 26, 2013)

I rounded the corner stalks and completely rounded the inside corner cubie but left outside faces intact. 

I did a mini florian to the centers that tapers to the outside face.

I left the point on the big inner centers but rounded the edges leading up to it where piece would go past the corner anchors.

It is a little looser and behaves about 1/3 of a florian mod. It doesn't have florian holes but it has a little more forgiveness than it had before.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahhhh now I see! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2013)

olook more cubes that need modding to be good


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> olook more cubes that need modding to be good



Nah, Mine is really nice and hasn't been modded. I think its more about breaking in than anything else. You can actually still feel the difference between the white and yellow faces so yeah.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Nah, Mine is really nice and hasn't been modded. I think its more about breaking in than anything else. You can actually still feel the difference between the white and yellow faces so yeah.



Same here. The cube is still breaking in 

It could break in faster, but I can't keep up then lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Had to do it.. View attachment 2817
> 
> I've had the leading edge of the inner piece done for a while and that might be why I've liked my cube more than everybody else. I didn't round down the point of the inner piece as that would really change how the puzzle felt.
> 
> These mods are entirely internal. The outside is just as sharp & square as it was when I first put it together. It's the stickers that wear in a way that's shabby. I haven't touched anything but the kinds of parts shown.



Florian/Kosta mod?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 26, 2013)

The inner edge piece is my own thing. The hard edge it had should have been smooth so i made it rounded.

The centers and corners are a "hidden" florian and not as effective as the real deal. Konsta isn't need on this cube.


----------

